# Pro7 - Germanys next Topmodel-Videos downloaden?



## arena (9. April 2008)

Wie kann man die Pro7 Germanys next Topmodelvideos downloaden?
Ich finde im Quelltext etwas von FLV und VideoURL, aber es ist nicht vollständig.


----------



## Chaosengel_Gabriel (9. April 2008)

Downloade und installiere dir den FireFox...
Dann such in den PlugIns auf der FireFox-WebSite nach DownloadHelper...


----------



## Maik (9. April 2008)

Hi,

das hat wohl wenig direkt was mit Flash zu tun, und der Thread wird daher ins Internet-Board verschoben.


----------

